# Our rescue dog doesn't want to go for a walk!



## Millie's mum (Feb 14, 2010)

We have had our rescue dog Millie who is a lurcher for 3 weeks now and she is settling in really well at home and is getting more confident everyday but we have a real problem that she is so nervous outside that we can't take her for a walk. She was found as a stray in Wales and they do not know anything about her past or how she came to be a stray. The rescue centre told us that they couldn't get her to walk very far and that it would take a long time to sort out but I am not sure how to handle it at the moment. She seems to be very afraid of people and cars and just won't move if she sees someone coming, she just wants to go home. I am really concerned that she is not getting enough exercise, although she went to the vets for her vaccination last week and her weight is fine considering the lack of exercise she has had.The vet also recommended I find someone with a placid dog so that Millie could walk with it and get the idea that it is OK to go for a walk! We did take her for a walk in woodland last week and we were all very surprised to find that she walked really well without lots of cars and people around. Unfortunately I do not drive so I can't take her somewhere quiet for a walk during the week, so I need to get her comfortable about going for walks out on the streets. We do not have a big garden so she can't get a good run about at home either. 

The rescue wanted Millie to go to training and socialisation classes but I'm not sure if she is ready for it yet. I would be most grateful for any advice on what else I could try to get her to start enjoying her walks, it is possible that clicker training could help? Many thanks in advance, Millie's mum


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Good for you rescuing her, poor baby.

Could you maybe just excercise her in the garden, and take her for very short walks, giving her lots of praise. 

best of luck xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Walking out with a calm and confident dog often helps.

You may need to get them used to each other in a secure enviroment, like your garden, first. So that your dog can build up a level of trust.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I would most definately not take her to classes yet. She does need to get her confidence up with you and your family firstly, so while of course walking is essential to her long term well being right now it's not too high on the list..unless of course you can get her to somewhere quiet again and/or find a quiet confident companion to walk with. Out of interest where abouts are you? Just on the remote off chance I'm near you or anyone I know who would be willing to help out?

I can highly recommend T-Touch for her, she is a perfect canidiate and it works on her learning to trust you. Otherwise I'd just work on short little trips out of the house, lots of reward based training and try to get her outside on those relaxed quiet walks as much as is possible for you.

TTOUCH UK Dogs


----------



## Millie's mum (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks very much guys for your help and advice. I took Millie out this morning and tried giving her treats to get her to walk but unfortunately I think she has got wise to it now and I got no where at all today. I have contacted a dog trainer today and left a message on her answerphone so hopefully she will get back to me soon. She does both classes and one to one, so hopefully she might be able to help once whe knows what Millie's problem is. The rescue did say that it was very unusual for a dog not to want to go for a walk so I have a huge challenge ahead of me and she is our first family dog too, talk about in at the deep end! On the positive side, she is getting more and more confident each day in the house and she is very happy to meet new people that visit and greets them with a wagging tail and a lick on the hand. 

I am in East Sussex if anyone knows anyone who might be able to help Millie, I feel a bit out of my depth at the moment!


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Have you tried DAP products (spray, collar or diffuser)? They are pheromones from females which make puppies feel at ease but are available in synthetic form for all to use and can help with nervous dogs. If you google DAP diffuser or spray you will find out all about them.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

When my Auntie Christine died 2 years ago her GSD Hollie wouldnt go out walking. I used to walk her, and there other dog (Rottie) Woody. After auntie's death Hollie would run and Hide when I got there!! We would put the lead on her and she would pull backwards on it, refusing to go anywhere!!

It was to do with the loss of her owner and it had made her kind of agrophobic! To this day she will only up and down the road with either me or my uncle 

bless her. I hope you can work on this with your pooch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

If your dog had been bought up on a remote farm in Wales, she may never have seen cars or people apart from the ones she knew.
If she were a puppy, you would just take things gently and succeed in the end.
This dog has a whole lifetime to clear from her head.
I wouldn't push her in any way. Get your quite confidence giving dog during the week, and do trips out at the weekend, but I certainly wouldn't push her too hard, you may end up with a totally traumatized dog


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The dog might be worried that going outside might mean it was going to be abandoned again, if that's what happened before. I knew of a dog that was taken in from a stray, and after a month or so the owners bought a smart new collar, and took the old collar off. The dog has hysterics. Probably the last thing his old owners did was take the collar off before driving away and leaving him. Things like that can leave long shadows.

The dog needs time and confidence. Driving a short distance from home and walking back often helps - you can go back alone for the car later.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

excuse me but i know this is prob a post that's not to the point of the topic - but my mum's colleague got a lurcher - i've never seen them before, would you post a pic?

many thanks


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> excuse me but i know this is prob a post that's not to the point of the topic - but my mum's colleague got a lurcher - i've never seen them before, would you post a pic?
> 
> many thanks


Lurchers are any breed crossed with a sighthound (whippet, deerhound,greyhound etc) so they come is all shapes and sizes!

For example Riley who is a lurcher (bedlington x whippet)










And Arty who is also a lurcher (Staffy x whippet)










And here we've got Bedlington x Greyhound (cream), Kelpie x greyhound (black one) and unknown Greyhound x (big brindle at the back!) ..oh and including some of my mutts too who are not lurchers but like to get in the picture!!!:laugh:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

JSR said:


> Lurchers are any breed crossed with a sighthound (whippet, deerhound,greyhound etc) so they come is all shapes and sizes!
> 
> For example Riley who is a lurcher (bedlington x whippet)
> 
> ...


good lord, how many do you have lol......must admit, Riley has stolen a bit of my heart...,. those eyes.
Lovely seeing them altogether, they look so happy.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

GillyR said:


> good lord, how many do you have lol......must admit, Riley has stolen a bit of my heart...,. those eyes.
> Lovely seeing them altogether, they look so happy.


Don't be fooled, Riley is a sod those eyes tell lies!! Most of them are fosters, now happily rehomed. 3 in the group picture are mine. For some reason I've yet to keep a lurcher...don't know why cos they are fab dogs!! I tend to keep the hard to rehome one's!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

JSR said:


> Lurchers are any breed crossed with a sighthound (whippet, deerhound,greyhound etc) so they come is all shapes and sizes!
> 
> For example Riley who is a lurcher (bedlington x whippet)
> 
> ...


Don't want to derail the thread but- what a class pack of dogs is that!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> Don't want to derail the thread but- what a class pack of dogs is that!


you didn't - i started it off by asking for pics lol. ok lets get back on topic quick before tashi or some other mod closes the the thread and the OP gets upset as i'm sure answers are required lol


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've tried penny on the lead outside to get her used to it before going out for walks but she hates the collar....she just sits there...and sits...looking at me. I tried everything till I decided on just giving her a go with the harness I had kicking about which is used for my giant rabbit when we go to the vet...well what a difference, not sure if its more comfy or secure or what but she was off...up and down the garden like a flying rug (lots of fur)
How about carrying your dog to the gate, letting her walk back, she'd see the door to the house which would probably be more encouraging, then maybe to the street...letting her walk back...see if that helps maybe?
Clare xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

congratulation, mine is a rescue too, maybe try early morning, late night when it is quiet? ..give her something to carry if she likes it, and keep minutes at the beginning, giving treats, talking - just say 20 meters with door, gate open...play in the garden walking on the lead - gate open...near to the gate....a moment outside playing...best luck - mine just barks nuts...can see on my tread, it is still early days...lol :smile5:


----------



## KateandCasper (May 29, 2009)

We had a rescue that had never been walked on the road before, he had only been in a field so wearing a lead and cars and noise were all alien to him. 

We started slowly and went very short distances - literally around our block of houses which is a 2 minute walk to start with and then went a bit further each time. He now walks fine near roads but I think will always prefer a walk in the fields as he always seems more relaxed. Luckily for us we have a field at the bottom of our road!

Just take it slow and dont worry too much about how much exercise he is getting to start with and focus on getting him used to walking with you.

Im also in East Sussex so we might be close - where abouts are you? Pm me if you dont want to post on here x


----------



## Millie's mum (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for all your help and advice regarding Millie's problem. My parents came over today and took me and Millie up to our local forest and she had a lovely long walk and really enjoyed a good sniff around, she wasn't even bothered when we passed a couple of people and their dog. She seemed really comfortable in that environment but before we took her to the forest we tried to walk her around my quiet close and she just didn't want to know. I also have a feeling that Millie could have possibly lived on a farm where she was surrounded by fields and not roads like where we live. We do not know her history apart from the fact that she was a stray and ended up in the Swansea pound.

I really hope that in time she will get used to her new environment and get more comfortable with walking along roads. She will get her forest walks as much as possible too, especially at weekends when my husband is at home and can drive us up to the forest. I have been trying to make a walk in our close fun for Millie by throwing training treats in front of her and she seems to enjoy that. One of the mums up at my son's school said that she could bring round her lovely Whippet to meet Millie and maybe she may walk along a bit better if she has another dog to show her the ropes. Her whippet is very calm and is a lovely, friendly dog and I'm sure Millie will like him, it could do her the world of good!

She is going to be neutered back at the rescue centre on Monday so I will have a good chat about her with them to see if they have anymore ideas for us. I will keep you posted on how she is doing.:smile5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Good to hear that she does enjoy her walks but is just a little wary of the area that you live.
I'm sure with time and maybe a buddy, she will be fine


----------



## MARKSHEETMETAL (Feb 23, 2010)

hi i am half way through adopting a rescue dog with the same issues.
my dog thinks of the out side as a negative place and she is fine one on one and in side but freaks out a bit out side, the trainer i spend time with says it could take a yr before she goes for walks but what i have to do is spend hours with her in my garden on the lead and work at getting her to want to leave via the gate in her own pace... pushing the issue will only make going for walks a bigger negative issue.
i do not know how to follow up on replies as i have not used forums b4 but the trainers at dogs trust have been very helpful i am going to see tink tomorrow and sunday for training i will gladly pass on any useful tipds if you like i have posted a couple of threads now but i dont know how messaging works yet


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Millie's mum said:


> ...The vet also recommended I find someone with a placid dog so that Millie could walk with (the relaxed dog) and get the idea that it is OK to go for a walk! We did take her for a walk in woodland last week... very surprised to find that she walked really well without lots of cars and people around. Unfortunately I do not drive so I can't take her somewhere quiet for a walk during the week, so I need to get her comfortable about going for walks out on the streets. We do not have a big garden...
> 
> The rescue wanted Millie to go to training and socialisation classes but I'm not sure if she is ready for it yet. ...(could) clicker training... help?


hey, mumsie! :--)

yes, clicker-training can help.  
so can training classes - just as she surprised U in the woods walk, around OTHER * DOGs she may be a whole nother dog. 
a small class, no more than 10 to 12 ppl with their dogs (and preferably half that size) 
would be best.

shy-k9s list shy-k9s : shy-k9s 
is a great resource - fellow-owners + trainers, all coping with the same thing.

fearfuldogs.com Working with a fearful, scared or shy dog 
is another excellent source for tips, how-to, and resources. 
ESPECIALLY read the section on Triggers + Thresholds - very key-info.

books are another helpful thing - 
Amazon.com: Help for Your Shy Dog: Turning Your Terrified Dog into a Terrific Pet (0021898050366): Deborah Wood: Books 
and The Cautious Canine-Dog Behavior Problem Solving Booklets at Patricia McConnell 
are gems.

i would GO to a couple of nearby training-classes, SANS dog, watch a class, and talk to the trainer. 
tell them U have a fearful dog, see what they say. if they start spouting dumbinance - dominance + pack-lingo, thank them politely + don;t go back :lol: would be my suggestion. 

GOOD trainers should ask about her triggers + thresholds, what things are comforting, etc. 
if U have to carry her thru the door... just try it. even if all she does is huddle under a chair (give her a safe-space to hide, if she wants one - fence her with Ur legs if there are inquisitive dogs who won;t take NO for an answer, or intrusive ppl.

CALMATIVES - 
_DAP pump spray _
_Rescue-Remedy Liquid _
_botanical-lavender spray_ Alteya Organics | USDA certified organic Bulgarian Lavender Water 
are a terrific help.

all 3 calmatives are very safe; none interact with anything else; no dosage worries, either.  
lavender + Rescue-Remedy are also good for the handler... :wink: 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------

